# reimbursement for phone calls/consults



## itsritaaa@aol.com (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone been reimbursed for Telephone Calls for Patient Management, 99441 - 99443, from any payer? We have read the guidelines and are wondering if any payer has paid for them.  Thank you!!!


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 18, 2015)

I think the code descriptor limits when this service would be reported. Patient has not had a related E/M service provide within the previous 7 days nor leading to an E/M service or procedure within the next 24 hours or soonest available appointment. Medicare does have a payment for example for 99441 at around 14.00 dollars.

99441  
Telephone evaluation and management service by a physician or other qualified health care professional who may report evaluation and management services provided to an established patient, parent, or guardian not originating from a related E/M service provided within the previous 7 days nor leading to an E/M service or procedure within the next 24 hours or soonest available appointment; 5-10 minutes of medical discussion  

99442  
Telephone evaluation and management service by a physician or other qualified health care professional who may report evaluation and management services provided to an established patient, parent, or guardian not originating from a related E/M service provided within the previous 7 days nor leading to an E/M service or procedure within the next 24 hours or soonest available appointment; 11-20 minutes of medical discussion  


99443  
Telephone evaluation and management service by a physician or other qualified health care professional who may report evaluation and management services provided to an established patient, parent, or guardian not originating from a related E/M service provided within the previous 7 days nor leading to an E/M service or procedure within the next 24 hours or soonest available appointment; 21-30 minutes of medical discussion


----------

